

The ACM is Violating the CAN-SPAM Act - tansey
http://wesleytansey.com/the-acm-is-violoating-the-can-spam-act/

======
beering
Have you actually read the CAN-SPAM Act? Do you know that it doesn't restrict
existing business relations from sending you mail? How did you get on the ACM
TechNews list if you didn't sign up for the list or sign up as an ACM member?

~~~
tansey
It's really about whether the email is commercial or relationship content.
This is a subjective point for mixed emails, and the ACM TechNews email does
in fact mix the two by containing banner ads and links to the ACM's social
media sites. If you are sending "relationship" email, you are exempt from some
of the act's restrictions. It does seem that if you are classifying it as a
relationship email then you only need to obey the truthful routing
information. However, being unable to unsubscribe I believe is also a
violation regardless of the status of the email, but I'm less clear on this.

------
ngilbert
This reflects very poorly on the ACM and has been a constant point of
frustration for me. After letting my membership expire I've made numerous
attempts to unsubscribe to their mailing lists and have had no success.

